# Almost ready for NBT!



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all. So I've been doing A LOT of reading with regards to retrofitting a HBT to my non nav MY2012 320d F30. It currently has HU_ENTRY no combox. I bought this NBT unit on eBay this week which I think I got for a great price. Before I go ahead with the fitting I just want to clarify a few things.

1. Is the screen cable the same for the NBT as it is for the HU_ENTRY as the new unit doesn't have one supplied?

2. Do most of the new plug and play emulators allow for coding whilst fitted? Any recommendations for an emulator seller in Europe/UK

3. How do I obtain the HBT "Donor VIN" and how do I preserve this when coding/flashing?

4. Will features like 6NR only be available if the FSC code is present in the NBT or will the emulator enable it anyway?

5. Will eBay cable allow me to plug in the FAKRA to the rear of the NBT without shaving tabs off or rotating 180 so I can run the new cable to the armrest and replace the original USB cable?

6. Has anyone had any joy leaving the GPS receiver under dash/behind NBT so it's not on display with wires running through the air vent? (My Mrs would not be happy with that lol) If not what are the"concealing" options?

7. How do I generate the DE file for maps FSC code? I'm guessing it's with NBT fitted using the donor VIN in esys?

8. Will not having 6WA cause any issues with the retrofit? If so what can I FDL code to cure it.

I know its a lot of questions but I need to know where I stand because if I screw the car up the wife will go crazy! Thanks in advance


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

1) No. You need the cable with purple and pink connectors. I don't have the part #
2) Yes. Bimmer-Tech emulators seems to be the only one that prevents normal coding
3) Using E-Sys. FSC > Check FSC Status. FSC is not affected by coding or flashing
4) Only with valid FSC
5) As long as you get the right connector, yes. FAKRA connectors are keyed. Different color, different key, not interchangeable.
6) Mine do. My GPS antenna is under my CID, just above the vents.
7) Using E-Sys: Expert Mode > FSC-Extended > Read
8) 6WA is not a requirement. Wide CID appears to be. While you can make the 6.5" display work, you'd get more kick out of it by using 8.8" display.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks TokenMaster!!! 

Knowing that you guys are here with the help and knowledge about this stuff makes it all possible!!


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

So I managed the retrofit today and it was almost faultless. The only thing not working is the iDrive controller. I have a MY2012 F30 without Touch afaik. The controller I have received is part number 65829286699. Any ideas why it doesn't work? My old controller works just fine. I was under the impression the new one wasn't a touch controller. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

dayvg said:


> So I managed the retrofit today and it was almost faultless. The only thing not working is the iDrive controller. I have a MY2012 F30 without Touch afaik. The controller I have received is part number 65829286699. Any ideas why it doesn't work? My old controller works just fine. I was under the impression the new one wasn't a touch controller. Maybe I missed something.


Your old connector was wired to K-CAN1, and new one requires K-CAN2. You can rewire two wires (twisted pair) from controller to NBT quadlock. So cut two wires coming from controller connector, pins 3 and 4. Controller pin 3 (K-CAN2 high) connects to wire going to NBT quadlock pin 11. Controller pin 4 (K-CAN2 low) taps to quadlock pin9. Controller pins 1 and 2 stay as they are (power supply).

K-CAN1 wires are orange/green (high) and green (low), K-CAN2 wires are yellow/red (high) and yellow/brown (low).


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I did read about the K-CAN1 & 2 compatibility but I thought that was just for the touch controller. From what I can gather the new one is not touch?


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Diameter of touch controller roll is much bigger than on normal controller. There is this google thing, try "bmw nbt touch controller" on picture search.

There are normal (non-touch) controllers for both K-CAN1 and K-CAN2. Check current wiring on controller. I updated my last post. If You have K-CAN1 on controller, then do like I wrote. If you have K-CAN2, then you must wire controller to K-CAN1. It is probably easiest found directly from FEM module, behind glove box.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for your time mate. I had searched for the touch controller that's why I was convinced and sure I didn't have touch. I've attached a copy of my current and original controller plug. How can I tell if the new controller is K-CAN 1 or 2?

Edit
Here is the new controller. 














Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Check post #5, wire colors and pin numbers are there. That connector has K-CAN1 wires (orange/green and orange), and that controller is non-touch controller. Enter part number to etk.cc, and after a few clicks you will see that it is meant for cars produced starting from 3/2013, which means that it uses K-CAN2. So rewire it like I wrote on post #5.

There are pin numbers printed on that connector, and also on the NBT quadlock connector (big square connector that also has the optic MOST-bus wires). Actually every original BMW connector has pin numbers printed on them.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks mate, I was dreading it being K-CAN 2 if I'm honest, what a PITA lol really don't know if I can be bothered to splice wires in to make it all work when the standard one works for now. 


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It can also be a PITA to use NBT without navi and media buttons. You can also buy K-CAN1 controller for CIC, it looks like your current non-working controller.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm on real OEM now hunting for a K-can1 controller. That's proving to be a PITA to lol Everything has worked perfectly without hitch......apart from this. 


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Im having a nightmare finding a CIC controller. I've found a couple but don't wanna buy it if it's not right. Would this http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271766684442?_mwBanner=1 or this http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/221761266581?_mwBanner=1 do the trick?

Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

First one has the correct part number, 9267955. Latter is for pre 9/2011 F1x and it has wrong kind of connector (it might still work but at least it requires a new connector). This one maybe seems to be in better shape, and price is almost the same: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ee12baaae


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks so much for taking your time to help me out, it's much appreciated. Looks like I'm putting my old one on eBay as well then. Hopefully make my cash back. Thanks again pal. 


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't check the part # but the controller in your picture is not a touch controller, in which case, it should work by simply plugging in to your current connector.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks tokenmaster but I think ap90500 checked and its K-CAN2 even though it's non touch. Unless there is another module that needs coding once it's fitted but it 100% won't work if I plug it in. If I swap back to the original one it works straight away.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, it is meant for business navigator and for a car produced after 9/2013, so it is non-touch but still Uses K-CAN2.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

So would it be fair to say that the controller wouldn't have come with an NBT pro nav? If that is the case I'll contact the seller and see if he's happy to swap it out for a compatible one.


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually my last statement was incomplete. It is meant for cars produced starting from 7/2012, this is the limit when controller was moved to K-CAN2. NBT Touch controlled has been istalled, I think, starting from 3/2013 production. Early NBT units (production started 7/2012) had this non-touch controller that was in K-CAN2.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Got ya, so when they started fitting the touch controller they used K-CAN2 across the board. So my only options are tap into K-CAN2 lines or fit a CIC controller as you found for me. 


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

They started using K-CAN2 (AFAIK) on all controllers when NBT production started (7/2012). Touch controller was introduced later, I think it was 3/2013 or so. 

You are correct about your options. If you want the touch function to work, you also need to fit touch box module. It costs a bit under 100euros. Additionally you will need a wire splitter that connects to controller connection (TBX uses the same wires as the controller). Touch controller itself will work without the TBX, but touch function is not available.

If I was you, I would have already rewired those two wires and would drive happily ever after .


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I was thinking about that myself as it's far cheaper. Is there a guide about? I've found a matching plug and was going to run the two new wires from the new plug and splice into the K-CAN2 lines and transplant the power lines from the old plug into the new one. Sound about right or is there a simpler way?


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

dayvg said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about that myself as it's far cheaper. Is there a guide about? I've found a matching plug and was going to run the two new wires from the new plug and splice into the K-CAN2 lines and transplant the power lines from the old plug into the new one. Sound about right or is there a simpler way?
> 
> Doing my thing using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheers mate, I'm happy to do these things but just like the confirmation that I'm right 

Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

So I went to splice the wires for the controller into the emulator adapter harness and once it was done I had steering faults, no speedo no controller!! So I've removed the whole NBT retrofit and taken it to BMW as I still have warranty! Now I'm panicking cos it could be serious! I removed everything and made sure the original FA was written back to the car and VO coded HU_ENTRY and BKOMBI.......will BMW know that I've been fiddling?!? Can they tell?


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Why did you take it to bmw? You could have read and resetted the error codes by yourself.

You did cut the controller wires? You must leave old can bus wires coming to the controller disconnected. Also you must make sure that these loose ends are protected, so they won't touch each other or chassis.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I read the codes with Rheingold and it was everything on the can line that was in error. Speedo, controller. I didn't cut any wires in the car, I spliced into kcan on the harness adapter for the emulator for CAN H&L and transplanted the power lines from the old controller into the new plug. It was like I blew something on the CAN system if that's possible? Rheingold wouldn't clear all the faults and they stayed. I just panicked I guess. Can they tell even if it's back to factory?


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Had a call from BMW saying it was a blown fuse then started asking if I'd had any work done, maybe the radio......oooops. So it was the fuse that looks after controller, speedo, chassis controller....bad times! He was so onto me but I just denied denied denied lol 


Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

So, just to update, I got the car back today and the Master Tech said that fuse 25 had blown (I must have shorted something whilst transplanting the power pins from the controller plug) and couldn't work out how or why. I remained dumb throughout as it was sorted under warranty. In the process of fixing and clearing the faults they upgrading the I-level to the latest F020-15-03-504 so I guess that saves me a job and it's something less for me to get wrong lol Anywhooo. I refitted the NBT and sorted the spliced wires for the new controller however this time with the battery disconnected! Viola! Job done, thanks ap90500 for your help and thanks Shawnsheridan for links to software and help with FSC codes. One final question, my NBT is showing NBT G##### (forget the digits) will upgrading the NBT bring any advantages? Improved look, options/functions? If not then I'll leave it. Thanks again fellas 

Doing my thing using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

Have next issue:
Guy retrofitted NBT to f30.
Everything works fine (need to activate navi, waiting for can-filter) except one problem - everywhere shown f11 (donor car). How to solve this issue?
Appreciate your help!


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a CAN filter premade here if you want one? I can send it to you for a little cash if you like. Also with regards to the wrong info being displayed I'm sure once you update the car and VO Code it with the references to your car (f30, build date etc) it should change all the F11 stuff to F30. It defo did with mine. I'm unsure of my exact steps as it's Xmas and I've had a few beers. Any snags let me know  Merry Christmas


----------



## buzzy7 (Mar 28, 2016)

dayvg said:


> I have a CAN filter premade here if you want one? I can send it to you for a little cash if you like. Also with regards to the wrong info being displayed I'm sure once you update the car and VO Code it with the references to your car (f30, build date etc) it should change all the F11 stuff to F30. It defo did with mine. I'm unsure of my exact steps as it's Xmas and I've had a few beers. Any snags let me know  Merry Christmas


Thank you! Should receive it soon.. Merry Christmas!


----------

